# LinuxMint sur MB blanc mid 2009



## Romuald (12 Mai 2020)

Ca y'est, grâce au temps libre fourni par le confinement et le chômage partiel j'ai testé l'install et grâce au tuto trouvé sur le forum de Mint et aux conseils avisés dans cette section de Macgé  c'est passé crême :


descente de l'iso64
flashage sur la clé USB par Etcher
pas d'installation de rEFInd, je ne fais pas le double boot
démarrage en liveBoot sur la clé. Curieusement ça m'affichait deux EFI, le premier marche, peut-être le second aussi, je n'ai pas testé
Installation en dur. Pas de soucis non plus, juste que le mode d'affectation des partitions (/, /home, swap) pourrait être plus clair.
reboot sans la clé : ça démarre, mais pas de wifi. Le forum anglais donne la solution, il faut installer le driver à la main. Ca roule.

Un problème : au bout d'une vingtaine de minutes tout se fige : écran, clavier, souris, trackpad. Obligé d'éteindre au bouton power. Comment savoir si c'est un problème hard ou soft ?
Une question : le MB était livré à l'époque avec 2Go de mémoire. Il semblerait que ça soit suffisant, surtout avec un SSD. Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Pour le bon fonctionnement des applis, ça va être au fil de l'eau.


----------



## bompi (13 Mai 2020)

Linux, côté système, n'est pas trop gourmand. Côté graphique, c'est assez sobre aussi du moment que l'on prend quelque chose de simple et c'est le cas de Mint, dans ses différentes déclinaisons (j'ai toujours une petite faiblesse pour Xfce, sans doute parce que l'on y retrouve un _dock_ ;-)). 
Mais il ne faut pas se faire d'illusions non plus : dès que l'on décide d'utiliser Chrome/Chromium, toute la RAM va y passer, comme sur tous les autres systèmes. On ne va peut-être pas utiliser _links_, _elinks_, _lynx_ ou Dillo mais il faut savoir que les 2 GB sont quand même une limite un peu courte aujourd'hui.
De même, il vaut mieux éviter les éditeurs de code modernes (comme Atom), qui sont très lourds pour une telle machine.

Pour ton problème de gel, c'est épineux. Soit, à la longue, tu identifies un geste ou une action particuliers qui le provoque et on pourra le retracer facilement (enfin, j'espère), soit c'est complètement aléatoire vu de l'extérieur et là... Il faut regarder les journaux et les messages qui précèdent le moment du bloquage, lister tous les modules qui peuvent être chargés dans l'interface graphique, les applications en cours etc.
Première chose à vérifier : est-ce que c'est global (système + système graphique) ou uniquement le système graphique. On le vérifie aisément en tentant de se connecter à la machine depuis une autre machine, par exemple en SSH ou, si la ligne de commande ne te convient pas, avec un client sFTP (genre Transmit sur macOS). Bien sûr, il faut avoir activé le service SSH sur le MacBook (en général, c'est fait par défaut).


----------



## Romuald (13 Mai 2020)

Hello Bompi,

Merci à toi. Pas question de chrome, je vais rester avec Firefox. Pour les applis aussi ça va être limité à ce que propose Mint en standard pour le moment. Cette installation est plus pour le plaisir de voir revivre cette machine qu'autre chose. Après si elle peut me servir de banc d'essai pour un switch futur étant donné la feuille de route d'apple depuis quelques années aussi bien côté matériel que logiciel (MacOS n'est plus aussi convivial ni stable qu'autrefois), pourquoi pas ? Mais alors c'est le MBP13 2012 qui y passera en double boot, ou carrément un PC windows.

Pour le gel tu penses que ça peut n'être que graphique malgré l'impact sur le clavier ? En tous cas pas d'interraction précise à relever, ça s'est produit une fois pendant l'install, une autre pendant le paramétrage de Firefox, une troisième sans que je touche à rien. J'ai oublié de dire qu'à chaque fois ça s'est mis à ventiler sévère rapidement, donc le CPU ou la carte graphique moulinait ! 
En installant le pilote pour le Wifi j'ai vu que celui de la carte graphique n'était pas le Nvidia, je l'ai donc changé aussi, ça va peut-être arranger les choses.

Pour la connection en SSH, tu veux dire que j'ouvre le terminal sur mon mac, puis ssh toto@ip-du-mac-book ? Comme au boulot, donc... En espérant que le port 22 est ouvert par défaut


----------



## bompi (13 Mai 2020)

C'est bien ça. 
Souvent, Linux est installé sans activation automatique du pare-feu. Il vaut quand même mieux l'activer : tu dois avoir un panneau pour cela dans les préférences. Sur mon Ubuntu 18.04, le pare-feu est _ufw _et l'application graphique, assez commode, est GuFW.
En soi, ouvrir SSH (le port 22) est amplement suffisant et assez sûr. Installer SSH revient à installer "openssh-server".

Quand le système gèle, soit c'est dans son intégralité, cas assez peu fréquent, soit c'est seulement l'interface graphique. Mais comme elle a pris les commandes, cela peut éventuellement rendre toute interaction (clavier, souris) impossible.
Si tu te connectes de l'extérieur, alors c'est un problème côté graphique : l'avantage est alors que tu peux redémarrer en douceur la machine, ce qui est toujours préférable, ou simplement redémarrer l'interface graphique.

Les pilotes graphiques peuvent être responsables : ceux de NVidia ne sont pas toujours les meilleurs. Sur un MBP ancien, j'ai eu le dilemme suivant : le pilote "Nouveau" (c'est son nom, pas très heureux...), Open Source et à l'époque assez moyen mais sans bug, eyt le pilote NVidia aux bonnes performances mais qui plantait régulièrement... Ça a été "Nouveau".

Surtout, pour une machine comme celle-là, il faut opter pour du minimaliste : pas besoin de compositeur puissant (effets 3D par exemple). Je ne pense pas que Mint vienne avec ça par défaut mais ça n'ajoute rien de nécessaire pour une consommation excessive. 

Pour revenir au bug, tu as sans doute au moins une application pour parcourir les logs facilement (p.ex. mate-system-log) Au pire tu l'installes avec _apt_.


----------



## Romuald (13 Mai 2020)

C'est vrai que j'ai installé Cinnamon, qui est le plus gourmand des environnements. Je vais faire un test avec Mate , j'ai tout mon temps !


----------



## Invité (14 Mai 2020)

J'ai la version 18 Mate sur… un MB 2007 sans jamais aucun plantage.
Mais… j'ai 4Go de Ram (DDR2) et un SSHD.

Cela dit, le tien est en DDR3 donc trouver 2*2Go ça ne revient à rien !


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Mai 2020)

met la version Xfce

un test sur youtube avec une config faible montre que Cinamon est gourmand  https://youtu.be/liO6WiYdfq4


----------



## Romuald (15 Mai 2020)

C'était trop beau.
La tentative d'installation deMate a mis le souk. Elle a coincé à l'étape 'update grub'. Extinction au bouton power et depuis plus rien nemarche : 

boot impossible en live CD (mate ou cinnamon) : ça m'affiche bien le choix, mais après ça bloque, ecran noir et curseur fixe en haut à gauche.
boot MacOS sur disque externe impossible, la barre de progression s'arrête à mi-course
Quant au boot sur disque interne, j'ai droit à l'invite grub - normal, l'install de mate a coincé juste après. Sauf que grub et moi, ça fait deux.

Je ne vois qu'une solution : démonter le HD et le réinitialiser en externe via mon ordi fixe pour supprimer la partition EFI qui doit être en piteux état.
A moins que vous ayez plus simple !


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Mai 2020)

Je sais que sur les imac avec carte Nvidia il y a un souci il faut modiifer grub avant l'installation ( j'avais galérer avec ça) 

1*) Modifier grub avant de démarrer sur la clef*

Pour cela sur la ligne de lancement de Linux appuyer sur *« e »  *remplacer « *quiet splash *» par « *radeon.modeset=0 nomodeset* » ensuite appuyer sur « *F10 »

2) Installer Linux


3) Sous Linux modifier Grub pour qu’il prenne en charge la modification de manière systématique *

Pour cela lancer un terminal et taper la commande
*sudo xed /etc/default/grub *

Sur la ligne : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT , remplacer « *quiet splash *» par « *radeon.modeset=0 nomodeset* » Enregistrer pour que la modification soit prise ne compte, dans le terminal taper la commande

*sudo update-grub*


----------



## Romuald (15 Mai 2020)

lepetitpiero, ça l'a fait, merci, j'ai réussi à installer Mate.
Mais j'ai toujours le bug de blocage... Je me demande si ça ne vient pas de la mémoire, je l'avais montée à 4Go il y a des lustres et ce n'était pas de la Crucial, je vais voir si je retrouve les barrettes d'origine quitte à redescendre à 2Go.

Pour invité : D'après Mactracker pour un mid-2009 c'est de la DDR2 à 800Mhz, pas de la DDR3


----------



## Invité (15 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Pour invité : D'après Mactracker pour un mid-2009 c'est de la DDR2 à 800Mhz, pas de la DDR3



Je me suis planté avec le modèle suivant. Désolé et dommage…


----------



## bompi (16 Mai 2020)

Saisi par la curiosité, j'ai récupéré un bon vieux MB blanc (MacBook6,1, 4 GB RAM et 500 GB de stockage SSD) désormais inutilisé et j'ai installé Linux Mint en prenant les mêmes options que toi : un seul système.
Après quelques soucis de clef (la première était mal fichue, visiblement) j'ai démarré sur la dernière version de LM, version XFCE (*linuxmint-19.3-xfce-64bit*), sans aucun problème. La carte réseau a été automatiquement reconnue aussi.
Je suis passé à l'installation au début de laquelle j'ai précisé que je souhaitais que soient installés aussi des pilotes tiers (comprendre : pas purement Open Source).

Une poignée de minutes et un peu de configuration (login/pwd de l'administrateur du système, fuseau horaire) plus tard, le système était installé. Redémarrage sans problème. La carte réseau était toujours reconnue donc je suis passé immédiatement aux mises à jour puis après un autre redémarrage, j'ai vérifié la caméra (OK), le clavier (OK, Japonais OK aussi), le réseau (c'était forcément OK).

Seule bidouille : faire qu'un "tap" sur le pavé tactile permette la sélection (édition du fichier de configuration de _libinput_ pour que ça fonctionne tout le temps).

Pas de plantage pour le moment. Seul bémol : l'extinction de l'ordinateur se coince parfois.

Il y a peu de choses installées par défaut : Firefox, Thunderbid, LibreOffice et quelques applications. Tout compris, moins de 8 GB... C'est agréable d'avoir un système plutôt économe.


----------



## bompi (16 Mai 2020)

Petite précision : après l'installation, un module de contrôle du système m'a indiqué que je pouvais installer deux pilotes supplémentaires :

un pilote Broadcom pour la carte Ouifi : j'ai décliné vu qu'elle semble marcher très bien sans lui ;
un pilote NVidia pour la GeForce 9400m : j'ai décliné aussi et suis resté sur le pilote "Nouveau".


----------



## Romuald (16 Mai 2020)

j'ai du installer le pilote 'noname' pour la puce wifi mais il ne m'a pas été proposé, c'est grâce au forum que j'ai su  comment faire. Ca me propose aussi le pilote nvidia, je l'avais installé sur cinnamon, mais ça plantait encore du coup je ne l'ai pas installé avec mate.


----------



## Romuald (20 Mai 2020)

C'était sans doute un problème de mémoire : j'ai remis les barettes d'origine, donc 2Go, et plus de plantage depuis. Du coup j'ai installé XFCE moins gourmand, mais cinnamon tenait la route même si je n'ai pas lancé grand chose. Par contre ça souffle rapidement, dès que le CPU atteint les 60° les ventilos s'emballent. Prochaine étape, démontage du topcase et nettoyage interne de la bête, on verra si ça améliore les choses.
En attendant ça n'est pas vraiment un foudre de guerre pour ce qui est du démarrage des applis. J'en viendrai presque à vouloir des splash-screen pour être sur que la demande est prise en compte !


----------



## Romuald (23 Mai 2020)

J'ai repris les tests, et ai un gros souci de sortie de veille : à l'ouverture du capot l'écran reste noir je suis obligé d'éteindre au bouton power et de rebooter. Vous avez eu ce genre de problème ?


----------

